# 2.5 yr old male GSD needs a good home



## solanabeacher

Unfortunatly, due to life changes, my wife and I have decided to offer our GSD "Sarge" to a new, loving home. We have had him since he was 8 weeks old. He is a great watchdog, loyal companion, great with kids, and other dogs. He is up to date with shots, and has AKC papers. Please reply to this if you are able to help us. Located in Lebanon, PA 17046.

Dam- E-Z Brook's Argus - German shepherd dog

Sire- Dolly v d Ybajo Hoeve - German shepherd dog


----------



## Jax08

You should contact gsr-sp.com and SASRA to see if they will do a courtesy post on petfinder for you. You may also want to ask to view their contract and ask them how they check references and do home visits so ensure he goes to a good home.

And did you have a contract with the breeder? If so, will they take him back?


----------



## gsdraven

I second Jax's suggestion. The owner referral program works really well if your breeder won't take the dog back.


----------



## Jax08

I read back through some of your previous posts. According to those, you do have a contract with the breeder. You should start with them.


----------



## solanabeacher

At this point we are not interested in returning the dog to the breeder. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## crisp

Is this the same dog that had health concerns as a pup? If yes, can you provide an updated status on those concerns?


----------



## solanabeacher

crisp said:


> Is this the same dog that had health concerns as a pup? If yes, can you provide an updated status on those concerns?


No concerns at this time. Previously discovered some allergies, which we feed him grain free kibble, and he has an over bite. Dog is healty, very active, and needs more attention than we are able to give him being we share the house with 3 kids, one of which is a baby, and we both work full time. I feel he would be happier in a home with other dogs and or a family who will work him, or pledge more time for him.


----------



## Kemer

I Just lost my gsd of 13 years.I'm at 18706 Mountain Top Pa.Can we talk?


----------



## Deuce

solanabeacher said:


> At this point we are not interested in returning the dog to the breeder. Thanks for the suggestions.


Isn't it in your contract with the breeder that the dog is to be returned to him/her if you are unable to keep it? I just emailed EZ Brook with a link to this page in case they'd take the dog back.


----------



## woof2me

This is Susie From EZ Brook kennel. Yes the above owners of the dog signed a contract with me stating that they must inform me if they cannot longer keep the dog and I have first right of refusal. They did contact me several months ago and I said I would take the dog back and then they never made arrangements to bring him. This time they have not let me know they still do not want him. Thankyou to all the people that sent me emails letting me know.


----------



## Smoktya

i am interested and live in bethlehem, pa. PM me and we can talk


----------



## BadLieutenant

After reading some of your previous posts, I pray you never buy another dog again.


----------



## Jax08

Susie - I hope you get him back. What a sad situation.


----------



## irongrl

BadLieutenant said:


> After reading some of your previous posts, I pray you never buy another dog again.


 
So do I..poor dog..


----------



## Smoktya

after reading your previous posts, i take my first post back. poor dog.


----------



## RubyTuesday

> This is the dog we chose and this is our dog until death do us part.


Solanobeacher, those are your words. Apparently you were as sincere in those sentiments as you were in your contractual obligations...But perhaps you meant it when you called this guy a 'lemon' & the 'runt/mut' of the litter.

He, like all dogs, is entitled to a loving, committed, forever home. Since you won't give him that, let his breeder take him back, & either keep him or find him the home he needs & deserves.


----------



## KZoppa

let the breeder have him back. Sounds very much like he's safer and would be happier there anyway. Obviously since they created an account and signed in specifically for this post. and please dont ever get another dog. Some people are just not pet people. The breeder would have a better chance at finding a forever LOVING home for him.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I also would return him to the breeder ESPECIALLY since it states in your contract she has first rights of refusal. You do realize you signed a contract correct? 

If the above posters are interested in him, THEY can contact the breeder. 

He's a gorgeous boy and deserves to be in a home where he's appreciated, loved and given the attention he needs.


----------



## s14roller

Agreed, your breeder will work on finding a home. Just take him back.


----------



## irongrl

RubyTuesday said:


> Solanobeacher, those are your words. Apparently you were as sincere in those sentiments as you were in your contractual obligations...But perhaps you meant it when you called this guy a 'lemon' & the 'runt/mut' of the litter.
> 
> He, like all dogs, is entitled to a loving, committed, forever home. Since you won't give him that, let his breeder take him back, & either keep him or find him the home he needs & deserves.


It looks like Solanobeacher wants to make some money off of his "lemon" dog, that is probably why he posted here, rather than return him to the breeder. Poor dog, I'm sure he can feel the hostility and disappointment towards him.


----------



## Whiteshepherds

:thumbup: Thumbs up to Deuce for contacting the breeder!! I hope the dog ends up back in her hands and gets a fresh start.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Whiteshepherds said:


> :thumbup: Thumbs up to Deuce for contacting the breeder!! I hope the dog ends up back in her hands and gets a fresh start.


Please just do the right thing, the thing you promised when you signed the puppy warranty, and the thing that will help assure this pup will be followed and end up in it's forever home.... GIVE HIM BACK TO THE BREEDER.

We all make mistakes. We all have life changes. But then we can do the 'right' thing or not. 

Please do the right thing.


----------



## solanabeacher

You people are unbelievable. You have no idea even what the situation is here. All you can do is assume. Good luck with the rest of your pathetic lives.

Wish you all a very merry Christmas :laugh:


----------



## LaRen616

solanabeacher said:


> You people are unbelievable. You have no idea even what the situation is here. All you can do is assume. Good luck with the rest of your pathetic lives.
> 
> Wish you all a very merry Christmas :laugh:


You are looking to get rid of him, you signed a contract stating that the dog goes back to the breeder if you do not want him anymore.

So what's the problem? 

He needs to go back to the breeder.


----------



## stacey_eight

solanabeacher said:


> You people are unbelievable. You have no idea even what the situation is here. All you can do is assume. Good luck with the rest of your pathetic lives.
> 
> Wish you all a very merry Christmas :laugh:


All we know is what you told us. Please give your dog back to the breeder. He deserves a good life and if your "situation" doesn't provide that, you should still do right by him.


----------



## DharmasMom

solanabeacher said:


> You people are unbelievable. You have no idea even what the situation is here. All you can do is assume. Good luck with the rest of your pathetic lives.
> 
> Wish you all a very merry Christmas :laugh:


 
You haven't bothered to explain "the situation" as you put it. You made one statement that said you don't want to return the dog to the breeder despite the contract you signed and despite the fact the breeder does want the dog back. Of course this will lead to some negative speculation towards you and the reasons why you won't return the dog. And looking through your old posts, well, that doesn't really help you to look better, sorry, but that is just the truth.

The breeder obviously wants the dog back. She took the time to create an account and log on and make that post in this thread. That speaks volumes about how much she cares about the dog. You have called your dog a an "it", a "lemon" and a "runt/mutt". You now want to rehome your dog and refuse to return him to the breeder without saying why even though that is clearly in the best interest of your dog. And you wonder why you are being jumped on??? 

I honestly wouldn't be surprised if there isn't already an ad on craigslist.


----------



## Kemer

Im' sorry but I have to jump in here.I contacted Solanabeacher about his dog.He gave me no other impresion other then he really cares for Sarge.He promptly called me ,sent many photos and even insisted to deliver the dog to me to make sure it would be going to a good home.He did call the breeder who in return called me.From the pictures he sent me I could tell the dog was in a good home.He explained over and over how he was looking out for the dogs best interest.It killed me to put my 13 year old Zeus down but I knew I had to be the one who did the right thing and Solanabeacher is doing the right thing for Sarge.Sorry but I have to stick up for him.


----------



## gsdraven

Kemer, have you read his other thread about this dog? It doesn't paint the picture of a loving owner. If he really wanted to do the right thing, he would honor the contract he signed when he purchased the dog and return him to the breeder.


----------



## Kemer

Did you read my post ?He did contact the breeder and she contacted me.


----------



## gsdraven

Yes, I tried to read your post. I know you are new here, but, I can guarantee that everyone here wants what is best for the dog and don't take situations where a dog seems to be getting the short end of the stick lightly. 

Hopefully the dog finds a loving family the right way and the family who has him does the right thing by honoring their contract.

Maybe Susie will come back and update us if she did get in contact with the dogs owner and kemer?


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I am not bashing him for finding the dog a new home, it doesn't matter his reasons.

My opinion is, the breeder has first right of refusal, and that is what he should start with, if it's ok with the breeder that he places the dog with anyone here interested, then that's fine in my book to.. It's about what's best for the dog, and abiding by the contract signed.


----------



## Anja1Blue

solanabeacher said:


> You people are unbelievable. You have no idea even what the situation is here. All you can do is assume. Good luck with the rest of your pathetic lives.
> 
> Wish you all a very merry Christmas :laugh:


This is uncalled for. No we DON'T know what the situation is because you won't tell us. Except for some generalities. People here will really try to help - but our FIRST concern is for your dog, this is a German Shepherd forum - not a forum about people (who as an aside might happen to own a dog.) No-one here including myself can understand why you won't take the dog to the breeder. You should feel lucky that she is willing to take Sarge back - some breeders don't give a hoot what happens to their dogs after the sale is made. It just doesn't make any sense - unless you are looking to make money off the dog by selling him to someone else of course, the breeder will not pay you to take him back.
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## woof2me

OK, yes after I posted they did email me. I told him I will take the dog back but he did send the info on the man that called me interested in Sarge. After speaking with him I feel it would be a good home and forwarded Sarge's owner an adoption contract which includes that the new owner must contact me if they cannot keep the dog. However if this home does not work out then Sarge needs to come here. My main goal is the keep him ( or any of my dogs) out of a shelter, rescue or end up in the wrong type of home. I am just waiting to hear back and see how it went.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I hope it works out, please let us know


----------



## Deuce

woof2me said:


> This is Susie From EZ Brook kennel. Yes the above owners of the dog signed a contract with me stating that they must inform me if they cannot longer keep the dog and I have first right of refusal. They did contact me several months ago and I said I would take the dog back and then they never made arrangements to bring him. This time they have not let me know they still do not want him. Thankyou to all the people that sent me emails letting me know.


You're very welcome 

~Dottie Hayes


----------



## Deuce

Whiteshepherds said:


> :thumbup: Thumbs up to Deuce for contacting the breeder!! I hope the dog ends up back in her hands and gets a fresh start.


Thank you for that! :hug:


----------



## Danielle_Robb26

Do we know what happened to this pup?


----------

